# Health Visitor?



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi  

We've had our LOs home about 6 weeks now but still haven't heard anything from a Health Visitor. In the actions from our review, it says we're meant to contact them if we don't hear anything within a week (they want the HV to attend the next review, so we have to see them before it). It's now been almost two week since the review, so we're frantically trying to do as we've been told. The only trouble is, we have no idea how to contact the HV or who it even is.  I called our GP surgery, but the receptionist there said she didn't know and couldn't help. 

Does anyone know how we find out who our Health Visitor is and how we contact them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Phone 111 from any phone - it should take you through to the NHS Advisory Service - explain your situation - tell them the area you are in and they should be able to direct you to the right service. Good luck xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Or ask at your local children's centre, they should work in close partnership with multi agencies like the health visiting teams, school nurses etc xxx


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks so much Lolly & JG x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Feel sure all GPs surgeries have that info, when you find your hv you should pass that on to her


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

All GP surgeries will without doubt have a contact number for the health visiting team who either cover their area or specifically their patients. The receptionist likely won't the exact HV which will be allocated to you but they will be able to contact them and provide you of their contact numbers. What a load of none sense


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi dandlebean,

I'm in similar situation, I've phoned the numbers given to us for making an appointment with a hv and been told someone will call me back to arrange a date. I've been waiting for that call for just over 2 weeks now and am getting a bit cross 

I am aware of the drop in clinics nearby but want a proper appointment so I don't need to feel rushed and it's more suitable for private discussions. 

Sorry rant over!  Have you had any joy yet??


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Hi we had this issue so went to local children's centre where they have health visitor checkups she took our details and we said about the adoption and today we got a phone call from our health visitor who will be I visiting us in 2 weeks LO got checked over in children's centre so that's my advice


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I did think it was odd that the surgery couldn't tell me anything! The receptionist was very impatient. I also had to ask about getting one LO immunised and she was so vague about it, I feel like I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Our surgery receptionist was like that have you got LO red book ? As it will say in there what immunisations LO has had.  X


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

When we registered LO at the doctors n arrival we got an automatic referral to the HV team and a phonecall within a week. We had real problems with absolutely no sleep when he first came home and the support they provided was invaluable. We were given lots of easy ways to contact the team and a mobile for our personal HV.
We have since moved house and the new team have seen us once and that's it. I looked it up online 'health visitor, East Location'. It gave me a phone number to leave a message saying they'd get back to us. They are much less accessible in my opinion so I guess it depends on the team.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It does depend on the team, but a GP receptionist should always be able to give you a contact number.  Grrrr at them!  Our SW was helpful and contacted our local HV team to let them know Bug was coming into their area and to get them to contact us.


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Ours are based at local childrens centres.  I had to ring twice, as no-one rang back the first time.  When I rang again I explained the situation and stressed that it was a requirement that we had a named social worker within 4 weeks.  Someone rang back very soon, and took us on.  Apparently there was meant to be a form that childs team should have sent to HV but this never materialised.  In the end she just used the red book.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone. I finally got in touch via the childrens' centres. Apparently they only heard quite recently that the children were with us and won't make an appointment until they've received their previous records. They've suggested I chase those up with the previous health visitor - so a little more legwork for me, but we're on the right track now


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't worry about getting things done very quickly, especially outcomes of the statutory reviews.

You may find that any actions put upon the SWs only get completed a day before the next review!!

One rule for them...

Good luck with it all.

Paul x


----------

